# Bored?



## Jenny Poo (Oct 30, 2005)

Then take a couple minutes and answer this quiz I came across today while surfin -L-

Welcome to 2006's 1st edition of getting to know your friends. What you are supposed to do is copy this quiz.. Change all the answers so they apply
to you. The theory is that you will learn a lot of little things about your friends, if you did not know them already.

1. What time did you get up this morning? *6 am*

2. Diamonds or pearls? *Diamonds*

3. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? *Cars*

4. What is your favourite TV show? *Guiding Light*

5. What do you usually have for breakfast? *cereal*

6 What is your favourite type of food?* Mexican! mmm!*

7. What is your middle name? *Elizabeth*

8. What food do you dislike? *liver! ackk!*

9. What is your favourite CD at the moment? *The MP3 disk in my truck ..mixture of all kinds of stuff*

10. What kind of car do you drive? truck? *2004 Toyota Camry & 2005 Ford F-150*

11. Favourite sandwich? *Roast Beef*

12. What characteristic do you despise? *Dishonesty*

13. Favourite item of clothing? *I have alot of favs! and alot of clothes!!*

14. If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation, where would it be? *The Caribbean*

15. What colour is your bathroom? *white & blue*

16. Favourite brand of clothing?* Roxy*

17. Where would you retire to? *not sure *

18. What was your most memorable birthday? *21st*

19. Furthest place you are sending this: *umm the message forum?*

20. What is your hair color? *blonde*

21. Person you expect to post back first? *not sure .. *

22. When is your birthday? *April 1st*

23. Are you a morning person or a night person? *Night*

24. What is your shoe size?* 7*

25. Pets: *6 APBTs & My daughter has 2 Gerbils & 5 fish -L-*

26. What did you want to be when you were little? *a veterinarian*

27. How are you today? *ok i suppose*

28. What is your favourite candy? *Twix bars*

29. What is your favourite flower? *Daisy*

30. What is a date on the calendar you are looking forward to?* hmm Oct 13th is my sons birthday*


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

1. What time did you get up this morning? Morning???

2. Diamonds or pearls? Diamonds

3. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? Tokyo Drift

4. What is your favourite TV show? Days of Our Lives

5. What do you usually have for breakfast? Breakfast???

6 What is your favourite type of food? Mexican! mmm!

7. What is your middle name? Jane

8. What food do you dislike? Cole Slaw

9. What is your favourite CD at the moment? CD's??? IPOD Baby!!!!

10. What kind of car do you drive? truck? '95 Jeep Grand Cheroke

11. Favourite sandwich? Turkey

12. What characteristic do you despise? Snobbiness

13. Favourite item of clothing? flip-flops

14. If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation, where would it be? I like my house.

15. What colour is your bathroom? white & blue

16. Favourite brand of clothing? I'm not a brand nut.

17. Where would you retire to? I'll worry about that in 40 yrs.

18. What was your most memorable birthday? 18th

19. Furthest place you are sending this: umm the message forum?

20. What is your hair color? brown/auburn

21. Person you expect to post back first? not sure .. 

22. When is your birthday? February 14th, Valentines Day!!!

23. Are you a morning person or a night person? Night

24. What is your shoe size? 6

25. Pets: 2 APBT's

26. What did you want to be when you were little? Depended on who I was playing house with.

27. How are you today? I'm good.

28. What is your favourite candy? Snickers

29. What is your favourite flower? Rose

30. What is a date on the calendar you are looking forward to? I'm just thankful for today.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Here goes:

1. What time did you get up this morning? *730am*

2. Diamonds or pearls? *Diamonds*

3. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? *Lady in the water*

4. What is your favourite TV show? *The Shield*

5. What do you usually have for breakfast? *cereal*

6 What is your favourite type of food? *Itailian/Spanish*

7. What is your middle name? *Ann*

8. What food do you dislike?* liver*

9. What is your favourite CD at the moment? *Rascal Flatts, "Me and My Gang"*

10. What kind of car do you drive? truck? *2000 Ford Escort* *Zx2 & 2000 Ford Mustang GT*

11. Favourite sandwich? *PB & J*

12. What characteristic do you despise? *Dishonesty*

13. Favourite item of clothing? *My converse and my Seven* *jeans*

14. If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation, where would it be? *The Caribbean*

15. What colour is your bathroom? *white & Pink*

16. Favourite brand of clothing? *Store... Old Navy*

17. Where would you retire to? *Carribbean*

18. What was your most memorable birthday? *21st*

19. Furthest place you are sending this: *umm the* *message forum?*

20. What is your hair color? *Brown*

21. Person you expect to post back first? *not sure ..*

22. When is your birthday? *Jan 17th*

23. Are you a morning person or a night person? *Morning*

24. What is your shoe size? *9.5*

25. Pets: *1 APBT, and 1 Mutt*

26. What did you want to be when you were little?* A* *Marine biologist*

27. How are you today? *Great*

28. What is your favourite candy? *Peanut M & M's*

29. What is your favourite flower? *Roses*

30. What is a date on the calendar you are looking forward to? *Dec. 25th. I love Christmas.*


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

1. What time did you get up this morning? 7:20am

2. Diamonds or pearls? pearls

3. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? The Divince Code

4. What is your favourite TV show? Numb3rs

5. What do you usually have for breakfast? Coffee

6 What is your favourite type of food? Any type of potatoes

7. What is your middle name? Kay

8. What food do you dislike? Beef and pork and meat in general

9. What is your favourite CD at the moment? June carter Cash's Greatest hits

10. What kind of car do you drive? truck? 1999 Ply Voyager

11. Favourite sandwich? Grilled Cheese

12. What characteristic do you despise? Dishonesty and disrespestfulness

13. Favourite item of clothing? Comfy lounge pants a big sweatshirts

14. If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation, where would it be? I like my home

15. What colour is your bathroom? Dk red yellow and purple

16. Favourite brand of clothing? What ever is cheapest the second hand store has nice clothes

17. Where would you retire to? Right here but at the rate I'm going I wont be able too retire.

18. What was your most memorable birthday? 34th

19. Furthest place you are sending this: umm the message forum?

20. What is your hair color? dk brown

21. Person you expect to post back first? not sure .. 

22. When is your birthday? Feb 18th

23. Are you a morning person or a night person? Night

24. What is your shoe size? 9.5

25. Pets: Lots

26. What did you want to be when you were little? a veterinarian

27. How are you today? I'm alright but it is still early in the day

28. What is your favourite candy? Bing

29. What is your favourite flower? Lilac

30. What is a date on the calendar you are looking forward to? Every day that I can get up and move freely I'm thankful for.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Here goes:

1. What time did you get up this morning? *4:45*

2. Diamonds or pearls? *Diamonds*

3. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? *Miami Vice*

4. What is your favourite TV show? The Contender/Prison Break

5. What do you usually have for breakfast? *What breakfast?*

6 What is your favourite type of food? *Mexican/Chinese*

7. What is your middle name? *Andy*

8. What food do you dislike? *yogurt*

9. What is your favourite CD at the moment? *Vern Gosden Greatest Hits*
10. What kind of car do you drive? truck? *96 Dodge 1500*

11. Favourite sandwich? *PB & J/Subway's Chicken Terriaky*

12. What characteristic do you despise? *Dishonesty, unreliability/thieves*

13. Favourite item of clothing? *Boots and Wranglers*

14. If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation, where would it be? *Back to Spain.*

15. What colour is your bathroom? *hold on........Tan and white?*

16. Favourite brand of clothing? ???????

17. Where would you retire to? *250 acres of pasture and woods with cattle horses and a log cabin*

18. What was your most memorable birthday? *21st*

19. Furthest place you are sending this: *umm the message forum?*

20. What is your hair color? *Brown*

21. Person you expect to post back first? *not sure .. *

22. When is your birthday? *Jan 30th*

23. Are you a morning person or a night person? *DEFINITELY NIGHT*

24. What is your shoe size? *9.5*

25. Pets: *4 ABPTS, 1 on the way, 2 fish 8 snakes, 2 cats yadddayyadaa*
26. What did you want to be when you were little? *US Marine*

27. How are you today? *Great*

28. What is your favourite candy? *Resees cups*

29. What is your favourite flower? *What?*

30. What is a date on the calendar you are looking forward to? *March 3rd 2025, I can retire *


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Oldfort--- you crack me up!! :rofl:


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

1. What time did you get up this morning? *8:30*

2. Diamonds or pearls? *Diamonds*

3. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? *Cars...its a little kid movie. lol*

4. What is your favourite TV show? *Starting Over*

5. What do you usually have for breakfast? *Cereal*

6 What is your favourite type of food? *Italian*

7. What is your middle name? *Oh plz dont make me tell!!*

8. What food do you dislike? *beans*

9. What is your favourite CD at the moment? *Mixtape CD in my car*

10. What kind of car do you drive? truck? *2000 Ford Explorer*

11. Favourite sandwich? *Ham and cheese*

12. What characteristic do you despise? *Arrogance (sp)*

13. Favourite item of clothing? *Shoes*

14. If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation, where would it be? *Brazil*

15. What colour is your bathroom? *Blue and White*

16. Favourite brand of clothing? *Baby Phat, Ecko Red.*

17. Where would you retire to? *I dont know...I'm only 19. I have a LONG time before I retire*

18. What was your most memorable birthday? *18*

19. Furthest place you are sending this: *my living room*

20. What is your hair color? *light brown*

21. Person you expect to post back first? *I dont know*

22. When is your birthday? *February 13th*

23. Are you a morning person or a night person? *Morning*

24. What is your shoe size? *6.5*

25. Pets: *1 Apbt & 1 German Shepherd*

26. What did you want to be when you were little? *Veterinarian*

27. How are you today? *Fine*

28. What is your favourite candy? *Skittles*

29. What is your favourite flower? *White Roses*

30. What is a date on the calendar you are looking forward to? *October 15th...Legend's first B-day!!!*


----------



## Lisa3 (Aug 16, 2006)

1. What time did you get up this morning? 7.30

2. Diamonds or pearls? Diamonds..even pearls.. can I have both?

3. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? Da Vinci's code

4. What is your favourite TV show? Camera caffè ..I'm watching italian TV

5. What do you usually have for breakfast? biscuits

6 What is your favourite type of food? Italian

7. What is your middle name? Barbara

8. What food do you dislike? rice with cuttlefish black ink  

9. What is your favourite CD at the moment? custom made MP3 disk

10. What kind of car do you drive? Ypsilon 

11. Favourite sandwich? Parma ham
12. What characteristic do you despise? Arrogance

13. Favourite item of clothing? An applegreen waterproof jkt very technical

14. If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation, where would it be? Southern Italy

15. What colour is your bathroom? white
16. Favourite brand of clothing? Helly Hansen
17. Where would you retire to? My place.. where I was born

18. What was your most memorable birthday? 18th

19. Furthest place you are sending this:no other place then this

20. What is your hair color? black

21. Person you expect to post back first? cannot tell

22. When is your birthday? June 16th
23. Are you a morning person or a night person? Night

24. What is your shoe size? 5..not sure ..italian 38

25. Pets: 3 dogs and 2 cats

26. What did you want to be when you were little? a police officer:cop: 

27. How are you today? relaxed

28. What is your favourite candy? Bounty bar

29. What is your favourite flower? All kinds of roses

30. What is a date on the calendar you are looking forward to? my holidays


----------



## jbyrdslady (Mar 31, 2006)

1. What time did you get up this morning? 5:15am.

2. Diamonds or pearls? Diamonds

3. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? Fever Pitch

4. What is your favourite TV show? Contender/UFC

5. What do you usually have for breakfast? coffee

6 What is your favourite type of food? Italian/mexican

7. What is your middle name?Maria

8. What food do you dislike? Mushrooms

9. What is your favourite CD at the moment? Kid Rock Devil w/o a cause

10. What kind of car do you drive?2006 toyota corolla

11. Favourite sandwich?Togo's turkey & alvocado
12. What characteristic do you despise?fake/ liars

13. Favourite item of clothing?sweats

14. If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation, where would it be?African Safari

15. What colour is your bathroom? white

16. Favourite brand of clothing? Adidas

17. Where would you retire to?Redding,CA

18. What was your most memorable birthday? 16th

19. Furthest place you are sending this:no other place then this

20. What is your hair color? black

21. Person you expect to post back first? cannot tell

22. When is your birthday? 12/09/1974

23. Are you a morning person or a night person? Night

24. What is your shoe size? 6

25. Pets: 1 dog & 1 cat 

26. What did you want to be when you were little? Flight attendent

27. How are you today? relaxed

28. What is your favourite candy? white choc. Kit Kat

29. What is your favourite flower? Calla Lilies

30. What is a date on the calendar you are looking forward to? Tomorrow 08/30 kids go back to school!!!


----------



## PittieLover (Oct 14, 2005)

1. What time did you get up this morning? *morning?? I get off at 7am so you must mean afternoon right?? lol I got up around 2pm*

2. Diamonds or pearls? *Diamonds*

3. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? *Superman Returns*

4. What is your favourite TV show? *Desperate Housewives & Grey's Ana*tomy

5. What do you usually have for breakfast? *breakfast? ya right*

6 What is your favourite type of food?* anything off the b'que*

7. What is your middle name? *Marie*

8. What food do you dislike? *peas, oysters, boston cream donuts to name a few*

9. What is your favourite CD at the moment? *none - my cd player is broken in my car :0(*

10. What kind of car do you drive? truck? *2000 Pontiac Firebird*

11. Favourite sandwich? *Turkey*

12. What characteristic do you despise? *anyone that's superficial and a liar*

13. Favourite item of clothing? *anyone of my shorts and shirts that are comfy that I wear around the house :0)*

14. If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation, where would it be? *A tropical island with no one on it*

15. What colour is your bathroom? *purple & green*

16. Favourite brand of clothing?* don't really have a fav*

17. Where would you retire to? *I have no idea*

18. What was your most memorable birthday? *any of the ones when I was little*

19. Furthest place you are sending this: *I dunno*

20. What is your hair color? *blonde*

21. Person you expect to post back first? *not a clue?*

22. When is your birthday? *August 6th*

23. Are you a morning person or a night person? *Night*

24. What is your shoe size?* 7 1/2*

25. Pets: *6 cats, 1 ABPT and 13 fish*

26. What did you want to be when you were little? *I was told a painter or a teacher*

27. How are you today? *Alright I guess - I'm alive...*

28. What is your favourite candy? *Symphony bar*

29. What is your favourite flower? *Don't have a fav... pretty much like em' all*

30. What is a date on the calendar you are looking forward to?* New Year's Eve I guess*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 2, 2006)

1. What time did you get up this morning? 5:50 am

2. Diamonds or pearls? Diamonds

3. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? Crossover

4. What is your favourite TV show? Jamie Foxx or Def Comedy jam (goodcomeback russell)

5. What do you usually have for breakfast? power bar, mountain dw

6 What is your favourite type of food? any food, meat or plant

7. What is your middle name? Rhamal

8. What food do you dislike? liver and onions

9. What is your favourite CD at the moment? My own cd ruggedsun1 as himself and pharrell-in my mind and busta- bigbang

10. What kind of car do you drive? truck? 2002 ford ragedy focus and 1986 iroc z 28
11. Favourite sandwich? turkey n bacon

12. What characteristic do you despise? Dishonesty and low self esteem

13. Favourite item of clothing? jeans, polo shirts, casual shoes or air-1's

14. If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation, where would it be? austrialia and brazil

15. What colour is your bathroom? burgandy and cream

16. Favourite brand of clothing? girbaud and polo

17. Where would you retire to? west indies or italy

18. What was your most memorable birthday? 21st

19. Furthest place you are sending this: *no more questions like this*

20. What is your hair color? dark dark brown

21. Person you expect to post back first? why ask why

22. When is your birthday? April 11th

23. Are you a morning person or a night person? night owl and early bird....i know strange

24. What is your shoe size? 11

25. Pets: 1 apbt, 1 apbt/shepherd/akita, 1 large shd tomcat

26. What did you want to be when you were little? football player and lawyer

27. How are you today? making it, could be better, but cant complain

28. What is your favourite candy? Starburst

29. What is your favourite flower? am i allowed to say that on here....i aint your grandma's daisies...........figure it out yet.....hint.....simso

30. What is a date on the calendar you are looking forward to? everyday, it always a new journey


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

1. What time did you get up this morning? 9:00

2. Diamonds or pearls? Pearls

3. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? Xmen 3

4. What is your favourite TV show? CSI

5. What do you usually have for breakfast? Diet coke

6 What is your favourite type of food? mexican

7. What is your middle name? Elaine

8. What food do you dislike? Liver

9. What is your favourite CD at the moment? Staind- Break the cycle

10. What kind of car do you drive? truck? Do feet count??

11. Favourite sandwich? Ham and cheese

12. What characteristic do you despise? cockyness

13. Favourite item of clothing? my camo Etnies

14. If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation, where would it be? Austrailia

15. What colour is your bathroom? Eggshell-beige

16. Favourite brand of clothing? Anything rockish

17. Where would you retire to? Couborg ontario

18. What was your most memorable birthday? None

19. Furthest place you are sending this: not sure

20. What is your hair color? redish

21. Person you expect to post back first? what am i pshyic

22. When is your birthday? June 15th 1981

23. Are you a morning person or a night person? meh, anytime really

24. What is your shoe size? 7 in womans

25. Pets? 2 Pitbulls, 3 cats fish, ball python, and a whack load of rats

26. What did you want to be when you were little? Hmmmmmm Alive??

27. How are you today? ok

28. What is your favourite candy? gummie bears

29. What is your favourite flower? blue roses

30. What is a date on the calendar you are looking forward to? halloween!!!


----------



## DntBh8n (Oct 4, 2006)

1. What time did you get up this morning? 545am

2. Diamonds or pearls? neither
3. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? pirates of the carribean 2

4. What is your favourite TV show? UFC

5. What do you usually have for breakfast? nothing

6 What is your favourite type of food? Mexican

7. What is your middle name? todd
8. What food do you dislike? lettace
9. What is your favourite CD at the moment? mixed cd
10. What kind of car do you drive? truck? 2005 Mazda3i
11. Favourite sandwich? meatball
12. What characteristic do you despise? 2 faced people

13. Favourite item of clothing? camo shorts
14. If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation, where would it be? colorado

15. What colour is your bathroom? white 
16. Favourite brand of clothing? quicksilver

17. Where would you retire to? a quite place

18. What was your most memorable birthday? 21

19. Furthest place you are sending this: umm the message forum?

20. What is your hair color? bald

21. Person you expect to post back first? not sure .. 

22. When is your birthday? may 1st

23. Are you a morning person or a night person? Night

24. What is your shoe size? 10 1/2
25. Pets: 1 pit,5 cats, close to 100 fish and a bird 
26. What did you want to be when you were little? architect

27. How are you today? peachy

28. What is your favourite candy? m&m

29. What is your favourite flower? a cut one

30. What is a date on the calendar you are looking forward to? oct28th. my womans b/d and my dogs 1st birthday


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

DntBh8n---------------- Can I have your car??? thats my next car..if i ever get one1!!!!


----------



## DntBh8n (Oct 4, 2006)

It's pretty fast for being a 4 cylinder. I have done some mods to it since I have had it. My pit barks when he hears the intake on it. Its hilarious.:cheers:


----------



## Stinger (Feb 11, 2006)

1. What time did you get up this morning? *morning eeewww?! 8o PM *

2. Diamonds or pearls? *Diamonds*

3. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? *can't remember* *but at home american haunting and tokyo drift*

4. What is your favourite TV show? *scrubs*

5. What do you usually have for breakfast? *a cigarette.. or two*

6 What is your favourite type of food? *Italian*

7. What is your middle name? *don't have one*

8. What food do you dislike? *the icky fatty stuff on meat i guess*

9. What is your favourite CD at the moment? *a cocktail of everything*

10. What kind of car do you drive? truck? *1995 Nissan Safari 4x4*

11. Favourite sandwich? *Club sandwich*

12. What characteristic do you despise? *ignorance and stupidity*

13. Favourite item of clothing? *JEANS!*

14. If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation, where would it be? *Thailand*

15. What colour is your bathroom? *white i think...*

16. Favourite brand of clothing? *Gucci (i wish) Nike (i love!)*

17. Where would you retire to? *Italy *

18. What was your most memorable birthday? *ummmmmmmm....*

19. Furthest place you are sending this: *huh?*

20. What is your hair color? *Red for now*

21. Person you expect to post back first?* Dunno*

22. When is your birthday? *September 10th*

23. Are you a morning person or a night person? *Definately night*

24. What is your shoe size? *40 i think*

25. Pets: *1 pitty and 2 going on to three cats*

26. What did you want to be when you were little? *a police woman*

27. How are you today? *having a quiet nervous breakdown  *

28. What is your favourite candy? *KitKats*

29. What is your favourite flower? *Black or Blue Rose*

30. What is a date on the calendar you are looking forward to? * ?? of october, the date my car gets fixed and 31 oct. halooweeeen!*


----------

